# Linksys router EXTREMELY random disconects



## SnowBum (Jun 15, 2005)

Ok, so I got a Linksys WRT54GS router today... The problem is it the internet seems to get disconnect randomly.

I have to repeatedly hit refresh and hope the page will load.

I spent an hour on the phone with tech support earlier because it disconnected and wouldn't reconnect... It worked fine for a few hours and now it random disconnects.


I get "Server not found" in firefox and 

"Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage 

Most likely causes 

You are not connected to the Internet. 
The website is encountering problems. 
There might be a typing error in the address."

In internet explorer



I don't feel like spending another hour the the phone with tech support because I can barely understand the tech support people.

Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## ParityError (Feb 23, 2007)

Is your router losing it's connection to your Internet Service Provider or is the computer losing it's wireless connection to the router?

That is a question that is in my mind.

I recently helped a friend who was having a PC to Router connectivity problem because his 2.4Ghz cordless phone was interfering with the router signal.

I am not sure if this applies to your router...I will have to check the specs 

--PE


----------



## SnowBum (Jun 15, 2005)

My router is wired to this computer, and my modem (My other is a laptop).

It's loosing connection to my ISP.





BTW EXTREMELY isn't supposed to be in my title, but I cant erase it.


----------



## ParityError (Feb 23, 2007)

Here are a couple of other thoughts:


Check to see if the MODEM is losing connectivity (I once had an ISP owned modem fail causing the same symptoms)

Try a different CAT5 cable between the Modem and Router.

Make sure that the modems Firmware is updated.

Call your ISP...If they are having problems in a certain area, they usually make the announcement in the recording that you get when you reach them.

--PE


----------



## ParityError (Feb 23, 2007)

BTW--A quick search indicated that this was a common problem on your router. A firmware update helped.

I would still check the status of your ISP though. If this is a new problem it could be a temporary ISP issue.

--PE


----------



## SnowBum (Jun 15, 2005)

K thanks, It hasn't d/c again yet. I updated FirmWare BTW. I guess its working :grin:


----------



## ParityError (Feb 23, 2007)

My Pleasure :wink: 

I hope all continues to go well for you.

--PE


----------

